# Lemon Verbena prohobited in use according to IFRA?



## mikvahnrose (Apr 9, 2017)

I was looking at the prohibited list and verbena is on it. But i see that many companies use it. What gives?


----------



## KristaY (Apr 9, 2017)

Are you looking at the EO or FO? I haven't shopped for an EO but have several Lemon Verbena FO's I use often. One of my favorite scents!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 9, 2017)

It would be helpful if you could post your source... ???


----------



## mikvahnrose (Apr 10, 2017)

http://www.ifraorg.org/en-us/standards-library

Under prohibited, under verbena oil

Is there a reason the e.o is prohibited? What is your favorite source for a verbena f.o?


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 10, 2017)

My favorite Lemon Verbena is from Rustic Escentuals.  One of my favorites as well.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 10, 2017)

Can you get verbena that has had whatever the ifra don't like removed? Like you can get basil without the methyl eugenol?


----------



## mikvahnrose (Apr 10, 2017)

I guess so, I don't know what's in it that ifra doesn't want. I would have to check but ifra is a horribly complicated website to navigate. And on top of that idk if manufacturers even specify if their product has that bad component taken out


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 10, 2017)

mikvahnrose said:


> I would have to check but ifra is a horribly complicated website to navigate.


Thank you for posting that link, mikvahnrose. I had problems "naviguessing" the site as well. So I went over to Esoteric Oils' IFRA info and found this. Under "Precautions" it says that Lemon Verbena is phototoxic and may be sensitizing. Here's a link.

http://essentialoils.co.za/essential-oils/lemon-verbena.htm#Precautions

ETA: Here is another source for info on Lemon Verbena... Dr. Mercola.  He suggests a combo of *lemongrass* and *lemon balm* in lieu of the pricey lemon verbena.  I sometimes forget that others are using our soapy ingredients for aromatherapy, homopathic remedies and ingesting them for all sorts of ailments... 

http://articles.mercola.com/herbal-oils/lemon-verbena-oil.aspx   :bunny:


----------



## earlene (Apr 10, 2017)

It is banned as a sensitizer & phototoxicity.  See the note when you highlight the Verbena oil line on the aforementioned link.  I don't think either of those properties can be removed.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 10, 2017)

I just looked it up in my recently purchased "Essential Oil Safety" book by the highly esteemed Robert Tisserand/Rodney Young (considered the PDF of the EO world). They recommend a dermal maximum of .9% Verbena EO to avoid sensitization. 

Their comments on Verbena EO also include a discussion of the IFRA prohibition of it. Not to stir up controversy or anything, but for what it's worth, the authors disagree with IFRA'a stance on IFRA's guidelines of Verbena, because the test results in regards to photoxicity and sensitization were very mixed/inconsistent, and the test parameters themselves that IFRA used were too narrow. They (Tisserand/Young) state that it is their belief that the prohibition is unjustified. They go into more detail about it, but that's the bottom-line gist of it.


IrishLass


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 11, 2017)

Good to know. Thanks, Irish.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 11, 2017)

I've used 2 from WSP. One is an FO and one is an EO/FO blend.

The Verbena & Lemon FO states a CP/LS usage rate of 28.5% but in lotion only 3.4%.

Their Lemon Verbena EO/FO blend states a CP/LS usage rate of 22.5% & in lotion 2.7%. It also says it's 96.2% EO's and resin.

All that info leads me to think they've significantly cut down on the photosensitivity components but not completely since the usage rates are so much higher for wash-off as opposed to leave-on products.

I've used them in CP, LS & lotion and have had no adverse reactions, in personal use and other family members. But I also scent lotion at 1% or less so maybe that helps.

As an aside, all Lemon Verbena scents I've used accel for me but the WSP FO causes me the least amount of CP grief.


----------

